# tweed covering fabric



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

recently I built 5E3 deluxe amp. Right now I'm working on cabinet. I would like to cover it in tweed.
You know how hard is to get it here in Canada, shipping makes it too expensive to order from States.
Do you think this is a real deal ?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/390348433958?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
If anybody has one yard of tweed extra, I would like to buy it, please let me know.
Cheers, Damir


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This place seems to have just opened up in Ottawa. Perhaps you can persuade them to get in Tweed, as well as tolex. http://www.nextgenguitars.ca/


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

I was talking to nextgen about this just a couple of weeks ago. They are looking into it but it'll likely be late spring or early summer before they get any in stock. Special ordering it is an option but is as expensive as ordering from US supplier. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you guys, I know about next gen guitars, it looks they will have some look-a-like tweed tolex, I'll try to get real tweed, I'm not in a rush


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

You should try a Fender dealer. Contact Fender directly and ask them where you can get it.


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

That eBay link looks pretty good. I actually need some for a project also. Thanks for the link, I might try them also.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

JCM50 said:


> You should try a Fender dealer. Contact Fender directly and ask them where you can get it.


Was thinking about that....anyone ever tried asking at long and Mcquade or similar dealers? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope the guys at Nextgen Guitars are listening. Sounds like people want the "real" tweed covering for their amps. I know I would but I can wait for Nextgen to get some in.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

:sSig_busted: We're listening. As mentioned earlier in this thread, we will be getting the vinyl tweed sometime in the spring.

Sadly, I have yet to find a good source for genuine tweed fabric.  Still working on it though. Thanks for the shout outs!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like I can get the genuine tweed fabric (original/olive version). 

If we get it, it would sell for around $40 CAN per yard. It is well over $1000 for the roll, so if I could take some pre-orders up front to help with the cost I will place the order and get it here for early March. I'll even drop the pre-order price to $36.95 per yard. As far as I can tell, that's the best price in all of North America.

Would that interest anyone?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm definitely interested, if it's gonna be real stuff.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

epis said:


> I'm definitely interested, if it's gonna be real stuff.


The real deal!

Genuine Tweed Fabric, the exact same as this stuff:
https://www.tubesandmore.com/products/S-G305
http://www.parts-express.com/tweed-...t-covering-olive-yellow-yard-64-wide--261-850

Only I'm offering it at a pre-order discount price of $36.95 CAN per yard. Regular price still to be determined, but will probably be around $40/yd. If I can get pre-orders for a dozen yards or so, I'll order the roll and ship everything out once it comes in. If you know anyone else interested in this stuff, get the word out. The sooner we get a handful of pre-orders in, the sooner it will be here.

...promotion cancelled...


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

I just did it :sFun_dancing:. Thank you.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

epis said:


> I just did it :sFun_dancing:. Thank you.


Awesome! Thank you! Let's hope more people find this.

For anyone skeptical, you'll get a full refund if you want to back out before I order it. But that will only hurt others who want to get it here more quickly.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Too bad...I just noticed this thread.I think I have a roll of it somewhere...


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

epis said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> recently I built 5E3 deluxe amp. Right now I'm working on cabinet. I would like to cover it in tweed.
> You know how hard is to get it here in Canada, shipping makes it too expensive to order from States.
> ...


Contact me directly my cabinet guy should have tweed in stock.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

I would like to thank jbealsmusic for all the efforts, Church-Audio for good intentions and special Thank You to nonreverb who actually sold me tweed and grillclothe.
Thanks Richard, you're a good guy.
I finished the covering job some time ago, I used regular carpenter glue for it, it worked great. I applied 6 coats of shellac and finished it by two coats of Varathane.
It smelled bad so I left the cab in storage until smell disappeared. Amp is 95% finished, it needs some details to be done, handle, faceplate and logo.
I tried to make the handle by myself, it doesn't look bad at all for the first try. Now I'm searching for the clasps.
It was very cool project, I could say, working with real tweed is a lots of fun, great new experience for me.
I did make some small mistakes, but all together cab looks very nice, a lots better than new Fender reissue cabs. (at least to my eyes )


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

Holy smokes you lined that tweed up just amazingly. Great looking corners too. All around a nice looking cab :sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW!! Spectacular job Damir!


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, believe me I even didn't pay to much attention when I was lining it up. Trick is to cut the pieces properly.
Here are some images from the beginning :







































- - - Updated - - -



nonreverb said:


> WOW!! Spectacular job Damir!


Thanks Richard, I couldn't do it without your help :smile-new:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That is REALLY lovely. Your attention to detail never ceases to impress me. Always a professional-looking job.

Mark


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mark, you made me blush . It means a lot when it comes from somebody like you.


----------

